
Application Insights in Visual Studio 2015 [2015] - yuhong
http://www.c-sharpcorner.com/UploadFile/66489a/application-insights-in-visual-studio/
======
yuhong
Interestingly Googling for "visual studio application insights win7 diagtrack"
reveals very little.

